# Script ausführen mit sh



## nahkampfschaf (1. Februar 2006)

Ich will unter Linux per sh ein Script ausführen, welches keine Ausführungsrechte hat.

Folgender Aufruf geht:

```
sh myscript.sh
```

Leider muss ich dem Script Kommandozeilenparameter übergeben, quasi:


```
sh myscript.sh paramter.pdf
```

Leider bekomme ich als Fhlermeldung nur *sh: myscript: argument expected*.

Wie geht es richtig?

Danke schon im Voraus!


----------



## deepthroat (1. Februar 2006)

Das sollte schon so funktioneren. Da ist vermutlich ein Fehler in dem Skript.

Starte das Skript doch mal mit der Option -x, dann siehst du welche Zeile momentan ausgeführt wird und was falsch ist.

Gruß


----------

